# Jewish Challah Bread



## BGKYSmoker (May 23, 2021)

My neighbors wife is Jewish so i found this recipe for her.
I will post the recipe later.








Poolish, 1/4 c AP, water, yeast and a tad sugar. let stand for 20 mins






Now add the oil, sugar, salt and 3 eggs, whisk well.






Mix in the flour






Now let rise for 2 hours.

Flip onto a floured board and kneed for 5 mins.
I had enough to make some rolls too, onto a greased sheet






egg wash the tops.






Baking in my weber gas at 325 for 50 mins.












Rolls got done faster so i took them off.


----------



## zippy12 (May 23, 2021)

yea!  pass the butter please...


----------



## kilo charlie (May 23, 2021)

Looks great.. looking forward to the recipe


----------



## JLeonard (May 23, 2021)

zippy12 said:


> yea!  pass the butter please...


Yeah Im with Zippy.....Bring on the butter. That looks good. 
Jim


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 23, 2021)

You been killing me with ll this bread!  I could devour that whole thing.  Great color.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 23, 2021)

That’s top notch Rick!


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (May 23, 2021)

Make that into some french toast, looks great


----------



## SmokinEdge (May 23, 2021)

You are a bread machine, Rick. Looks nice.


----------



## motocrash (May 23, 2021)

Outstanding looking Challah. 


Kevin DeShazo said:


> Make that into some french toast, looks great


I'm with Kevin, that was my first thought. If it can last 'till breakfast time......


----------



## normanaj (May 23, 2021)

Nice.

Pretty much the same as Armenian choreg.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 23, 2021)

My neighbor said i needed to edit the title. Jewish Challah Bread.

She said it taste great. First time for me.






Thanks everyone.


----------



## PPG1 (May 23, 2021)

Nice.  I'm on a Keto diet so I should not have looked at this post


----------



## SmokinAl (May 24, 2021)

That is some good looking bread Rick. If you have any leftover leave it on the counter overnight, and it makes the best French toast you have ever had. Judy makes it just for French toast. She doesn’t weave it for French toast, she does it in a Dutch oven.
Al


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 24, 2021)

Hot bread and lots of butter , man, nice looking bread

David


----------



## MJB05615 (May 24, 2021)

Looks great Rick!  Excellent work, and I agree with others, it would make some great French Toast.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 24, 2021)

Recipe.

1 1/4 cup warm water (95*)
3 1/4 cup AP flour..... set aside the 1/4 cup
2 tsp active dry yeast
1/3 cup sugar. You can use honey if you like but use 1/4 cup
1/4 cup veg oil
4 eggs... set one aside for the egg wash
1 tsp kosher salt

OPT: Honey and poppy seeds.

Use a large bowl if you can.

Make a poolish (sorta)
The water, 2 tsp yeast, 1 tsp sugar and add the 1/4 cup flour. Mix well and set aside for 20 mins until it gets foamy and bubbly.

After the sorta poolish is had the 20 mins. Whisk in the remaining sugar, oil, 3 eggs, salt. If you use the honey leave out the sugar.
Now mix in the rest of the flour kneading in by hand for 5 mins (add any extra flour if its too sticky)
After kneading you should have a firm dough ball. Transfer it to a new clean bowl, cover and let double for 2 hours. When the dough has risen, sprinkle flour on top and gently punch the dough down.

Turn dough onto a well floured surface and knead for 5 mins, use flour for kneading if you need too.

Next divide the dough into 3 equal parts. Roll the dough into 9" long loafs (like a baquett)
Braid the 3 ropes together and pinch the ends tight. Transfer to a lightly greased cookie sheet. Cover and let rise for about an hour or until it has doubles, poke the dough, if you have a finger indent the dough is ready for baking.

Have you oven pre heated to 325*

Beat the remaining egg and gently wash the top of the dough, Sprinkle with the poppy seed here if you like.

Bake for 30-40 mins until you have a golden brown color. 
(if you want to temp with a therm you need 210* IT) or turn loaf over and rap the bottom, if it sounds hollow its done.
NOTE: If the top is browning too fast, use foil to tent.  Cool for an hour.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 24, 2021)

Challah and apple butter.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 24, 2021)

Looks great Rick.



Kevin DeShazo said:


> Make that into some french toast, looks great



I was going to suggest the same. There was a Jewish Deli near the College I attended. The Challah French Toast was their biggest Breakfast seller. It was amazing 3 thick slices with an Ice Cream Scoop of Butter!...JJ


----------

